# Check my Chamber out!



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Good day to you all.

Just like to share a few pictures of my Chamber with you all.
The pictures are not _super high quality_, but they do give you a rough idea of what it looks like.
It's pretty small, but pretty efficient!!!!
7 Lovely ladies @ 20-30gm per head.
Not bad every 2 months me thinks!!!


This first set is with the light _FIRED_ up!!!

Enjoy the pics.

 The Skinmaster


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

And here are some pics with the Light _Powered Down_.


Enyoy y'all !!

P.S. just note the _Air Intake _(fans are built _IN LINE _ to push air in)just left of shot, in pic 1.
And in the last 2 pics, the  *Extrator Fan * built into the inside-rear of the _Light Box_ (also includes IN LINE fans to pull the hot air out)


(plus you've got them two fat mommas, blasting that bulb!! wicked!!)


 The Skinmaster


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

look good...pop some clones in that when u dont have any use for it!!


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, it's funny you should say that _Drfting07_

Take a look at this inconspicuous cuboard.
This, is my *MOTHER* chamber. This is sometimes used for cuttings if I have a shit load of them!!!
I also have a *CUTTINGS* chamber, which will hold 30 or so cuttings in 4inch pots, or, about 120 small Rockwell cubes. 

NOTE: this chamber has similar spec. to the other chamber - the design's that good!!!

 The Skinmaster


----------



## rx7gtr07 (Apr 23, 2006)

What kind of lights are those?


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow man..very cool idea! show me pics of the clone closet please


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

The light is a Phillips 40watter!!! Its a space-saving idea I had when passing a building site one day!!! In a nut shell - I nicked it!!! 
Does the job bloody well though?!!! Next time I get in there to have a spring clean, I'll let you know the exact type.

Don't panic about pics people...... more are going to be following,..... from the infamous CUTTINGS chamber..... to the next set of clones, already being fattened-up for the next season

Watch this face


----------

